# Indulgence MuTank



## Dubz (20/11/15)

Subohm tank from indulgence - uses commercial coils and has RBA base.

http://www.szunicig.com/Unicig-Mutation-Tank-Indulgence-MuTank_p51.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

